# goruper fishing or meat haul ?



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Check this dudes out of LA on their grouper haul... thats a heck of a lot of meat , heck of a boat too.....to top it up LP2000 Wow. This dudes must have very deep pockets NICE


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Anthony/Mad Marlin thanks for posting our video.


----------



## hien361 (Jul 13, 2012)

Badass vid!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice!!!! Y'all get the playlist from Hunter?


----------

